# CIRCUITO MAGICO DE LAS AGUAS - LIMA



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Pues cuesta 4soles, lo que al cambio es 1.40dólares.
> 
> Chéveres las fotos!!
> 
> Arfurín la voz es meterse a aquella pileta con la que se puede jugar/interactuar pues! De hecho que puedes pescar más que un simple resfriado pero la pileta esa pone!!!!



*Bueno hermano Kametza, como dicen cada loco con su tema, con razon el dia que fui habian bastantes extranjeros Pulmoniamacos y contados heroicos compatriotas que lo que mas querian era meterse en las piletas a mojarse y hacer chacota con el cambio computarizado de chorros BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR y PRRRRRRRRR cosa que esta permitido pues son y creo que seran espectaculo aparte; A mi humilde entender una cosa es el frio de nuestra sierra y otra cosa es el frio de Lima que como sabes se adereza con su suculento 90% de humedad...Practicamente vivimos en un acuario GLUP GLUP ...

Otra cosa que note es la abundante seguridad y no esta permitido el expendio de golosinas o fast food, asi que vayan previniendo desde casa, para los que no les gusta invitar nada a la enamorada o a los amigos estan en su garbanzal y pasaran piola pues no hay nada de nada para comer...SOLO AGUA Y MAS AGUA.

Pd...Les quedo debiendo una cuantas tomas mas que las pongo a penas tenga mejor tiempo

Dios te bendiga y los bendiga *:lol:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

arfurin said:


> *humedad...Practicamente vivimos en un acuario GLUP GLUP ...*


JEJEJE xD Siiii! Pero a estas alturas de mi vida ya ando más que acostumbrado!



arfurin said:


> *Otra cosa que note es la abundante seguridad y no esta permitido el expendio de golosinas o fast food, asi que vayan previniendo desde casa.*


Ahh! Esto es algo en contra del parque! Debería haber una cafeta o algo así! Yo me moría de sed/hambre cuando fui y no había dnd comprar!



arfurin said:


> *Dios te bendiga y los bendiga *


Gracias ! :cheers:


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> JEJEJE xD Siiii! Pero a estas alturas de mi vida ya ando más que acostumbrado!


*Aaa...echo shiii ah!!! diria mal acostumbrados , pero no hay que abusar del fastidioso y odioso moquillo que este invierno amenaza con ser apocaliptico hermano*:lol:





kaMetZa said:


> Ahh! Esto es algo en contra del parque! Debería haber una cafeta o algo así! Yo me moría de sed/hambre cuando fui y no había dnd comprar! :


*MMMMM abel...no quiero ser mal entendido, pero me parece que lo hicieron por darle mayor orden y limpieza, algunos hermanos peruanos y tambien me incluyo ...podrian tener la mala costumbre de convertir este precioso parque en la sucursal acuatica de Gamarra o una copia de Barranco chelero por las mañanas, creo que todos somos testigos de las bien cuiadadas "Areas verdes" y el "orden - ornato" de Gamarralandia que estan años luz de este parque modelo que tiene para orgullo del Perù un récords Guiness por tener la pileta con el chorro de agua mas alto del mundo (80 metritos nada mas) .


:nuts: *:doh::gaah:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Lo último que dices es cierto, a mucha gente le falta ufff de civismo y buenas costumbres!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exlentes las fotos!!! aunque creo q ya hbai un thread d las fuentes...


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Hermanitos, aqui les paso las ultimas tomas, que lo disfruten y Dios los bendiga.

Proyeccion de la cancion "EL condor pasa"










Proyeccion de las regiones naturales del Perù"


















Pileta de los niños









Pileta - Arco Iris


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy linda la ultima foto


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Bastante colorido!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mucho mas de lo que imagine...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy brabas las ultimas fotos...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Super alucinante.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas las fotos!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy bonitas fuentessss


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios hermanos, aqui les paso unas ultimas tomas, los felicito a todos por las fabulosas fotos que ponen y el tiempo que le dedican, Dios los bendiga siempre hermanitos...EL PERÙ AVANZA !!!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Esta puede ser una buena muestra de como se mezcla lo antiguo con lo moderno, creo que es la mejor expresion de esa combinaciòn en el peru.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Dios, es una verdadera belleza, que lindo !!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ésa está lejos de ser la pileta con el chorro de agua más alto del mundo... Cómo se distorcionan las cosas :lol:


El récord guinness que ganó lo hizo por ser el complejo de fuentes de agua (en un área pública) más grande del mundo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Preciosas las piletas, muy buenas fotos. Insisto que sí debería haber alguna CAFETERÍA, tipo la cafetería/restaurant La Estación del Parque de la Amistad que es una belleza, parece una estación antigua de verdad, hasta las lajas de piso son tipo antiguas si es que no son antiguas de verdad. OJO que no estoy diciendo que pongan un bar, o un KFC, o ese tipo de comida que dejen sucio el lugar, sino un sitio para sentarte y tomarte un café o un té con el frío que hace con porción de torta o bizcocho, esto lo haría más atrayente:cheers:. *


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Hermano arfurin, sería genial que nos traigas un video.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Siempre lo dire Lima hace honor al nombre de ciudad de los Reyes, a mi me encanta esta ciudad, traere fotitos de esta bella ciudad


----------

